# Help with a lastname



## Lestat84

Hi! I’m trying to write a short novel and want to use a Czech lastname that is related somehow with “from the darkness” or just “darkness”. Is there any lastname already that suits in anyway what I am looking for? Thank you!!


----------



## Onyx18

Hi, Lesta84, maybe you can use lastname "Černý", like Petr Černý (Peter Black)


----------



## Lestat84

Thanks for your answer! I was thinking of temnoty. Would it be possible at all?


----------



## Onyx18

No, "Temnoty" or "Temnota" isn't really option here


----------



## Lestat84

Thank you again. Cerny doesn’t work because it’s similar to other name I’m using.


----------



## Onyx18

So maybe "Šedivý" (Grey)...that isn't so far from darkness


----------



## Lestat84

Is cerny another way to write czerny?


----------



## Onyx18

In the Czech republic is only (typical) option "Černý" (if we speak of native citizen without foreign members of family). "Czerny" would work in another language, I'm not really sure which one.


----------



## Lestat84

Czerny I think is the German form. I know a czerny, composer that many pianist we suffered hahha


----------



## Janulka

What about "Ponurý" as gloomy?


----------



## Janulka

It's a funny question, I really like it Well, you have a typical Czech surname Navrátil meaning the one who's returned. You could also have e.g. Přežil meaning the one who's survived. But there's no mention about the darkness here. I think that Temnota (darkness) would do the job as well. But maybe you have an idea in Spanish, a specific word? It would help to find the Czech counterpart.


----------



## Lestat84

I was using temnoty but someone told me here that it is not a lastname. I liked  Navratil though!


----------



## Janulka

Yes, Temnoty doesn't sound Czech, it would mean either "darknesses" (in plural) or an adjective which doesn't exist in Czech. Temnota (darkness in singular) would make sense, it's perfectly Czech (though not a common surname) meaning just darkness.


----------



## Lestat84

Thank you very much! I fincd Czech a very interesting language!


----------



## Lestat84

Lestat84 said:


> One more thing. Is pokorny a female form?


If so, how would it be the male version??


----------



## Janulka

He is Pokorný, she is Pokorná.


----------



## Lestat84

You are the best. Thank you very much for your valuable help


----------



## bibax

Lestat84 said:


> Czerny I think is the German form. I know a Czerny, composer that many pianist we suffered hahha


Yes, he was born in Vienna, the second biggest "Czech" city (the third is Chicago , or rather was, 100 years ago ), his father was Václav Černý, but written as Wácslaw Cžerný (with digraph Cž = modern Č) in those times (18th century).


Janulka said:


> What about "Ponurý" as gloomy?





Janulka said:


> Temnota (darkness in singular) would make sense, it's perfectly Czech (though not a common surname) meaning just darkness.


Ponurý (female form Ponurá), Temný (= dark, fem. Temná) and Temnota (fem. Temnotová ) would be a good choice, but in fact they are non-existent as last names.

In Latin, dark is _*āter*_ (hence atrium, atrocitas, ...).


----------

